# Insurance sales rep for Industrielle Alliance!?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

Was just wondering anyone here is in insurance sales? Because I got an offer for a job!? I was just wondering how is it? (yes still in school, just exploring posibilities)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Depends on what kind of insurance sales. Car and property is probably ok. Life insurance sales is more of a "sleaze ball" area.
You will probably have to go through their indoctrination and training on how to sell. ..on never accepting No from a client as an answer. 
Years ago, my ex toyed with going into that field with Canada Life. The ad they presented sounded very lucrative and they said they would pay
for the training period. When the Canada Life rep came to our door, he gave us a long spiel and told her that before she can be hired on with
Canada Life, she has to PROVE TO CANADA LIFE that she is capable of selling insurance.....to all our friends and family.

That clinched it right there!..we showed him the door!


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-450-672-6410


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

SkyFall said:


> I was just wondering how is it?


I don't speak from experience, but it can be brutal!

If you don't meet your expected sales quota, you'll be given a pink slip very fast.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I don't speak from experience, but it can be brutal!
> 
> If you don't meet your expected sales quota, you'll be given a pink slip very fast.


Pretty much most insurance sales is on a commission basis. That means you actually have to make a insurance sale, before you get any money from them.
It can be a nasty, frustrating and competitive business starting at the bottom of the rung as a newhire.


----------



## LifeInsuranceCanada.com (Aug 20, 2012)

*tecordw the*



SkyFall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Was just wondering anyone here is in insurance sales? Because I got an offer for a job!? I was just wondering how is it? (yes still in school, just exploring posibilities)


Actually, you didn't get offered a job, you got 'recruited'. The old adage is that 80% of life insurance agents don't make it through the first two years, so companies like Industrial Alliance, Sun Life, Primerica, etc are always actively and aggressively recruiting. Your primary qualifications for getting offered the job were that you were upright and breathing, and stood still long enough to be 'offered the job'.

It is a sales position, 100% commission based. They'll provide the training, then wind you up and send you out to sell. They don't lose anything if you fail. You on the other hand, may be 6 months without an income. 

If you do want to sell insurance, realize that you can likely find pretty much any company to provide your initial training, they're that eager for fresh victims . And any company you do chose is absolutely going to indoctrinate you with their propoganda. That doesn't mean you shouldn't do this, it does mean that you need to go in with clear goals, your eyes wide open, and take everything with a grain of salt. The company that's indoctrinating you will have an answer for everything, but it's not necessarily the best answer for your clients. For example, you should expect Industrial Alliance to train you to sell their universal life policies as an investment vehicle.

Along with a healthy dose of scepticism, I suggest you draw up your own plan intended to realize your own goals. Research how to implement those plans, and then work under your own agenda. The life insurance business IS everything you're being told - good income, lots of flexibility, and if it's done right you get to help people for a living. But to get there, you need to realize that no matter what, you're basically on your own - so have your own agenda.

For example, you to start you will need licensing, followed by training. That's likely going to come from a company sweatshop, but doesn't have to. I've taken new brokers on board and trained them (though I don't do this anymore) as independents. If you can find someone like that, that may be better than tying yourself to a company. In any event, don't just take the job that's shoved at you, figure out the best way for YOU to get the training - and if that's at Industrial Alliance, great.

After you're licensed and trained, you've got the rest of your life to sell life insurance. That means every day you need to wake up and have people to talk to. And that means that you need a machine - some way that guarantees you will have people to talk to everyday. Drawing up a list of your friends and people you know may get you started, but it does not a business make. So one very big part of your plan, if you're going to do this, is to know where your leads are coming from. if you don't have a repeatable lead-generating machine, you'll be out of business in two years because you'll wake up one day with no one to call. 

So in short, the obstacles are 1) getting the right training 2) learning how to sell (overcoming the reluctance to pick up the phone is a big thing, but once it's overcome, it's an excellent life skill) 3) having a steady supply of leads that isn't 'the phone book'.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey thanks for the insides! But I end up with TD Canada Trust


----------

